# Dislocated IOL



## coderguy1939 (Sep 16, 2009)

Patient came in for lens exchange due to dislocated intraocular lens.  I'm using 996.53.

My question is regarding the 379.3x codes.  Do these codes only apply to a patient's natural lens or can they be used for IOL dislocation as well?  Any supporting reference material for opinions would be welcome.


----------

